
The Real-Life Waterworld Project - sethbannon
http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/07/26/the-real-life-waterworld-project/
======
pedalpete
For me, the one thing this project is missing (or at least this write-up) is
how they survive on the floats. Do they grow their own food (I didn't see
anything) and live off what the waterways give them?

~~~
herbig
There's no roof either, so they're probably not actually living on these
things. I'd imagine they debark and go buy a sandwich.

